# Label Making Tutorial??



## beedyb220 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello guys.. I am new here and this is my 1st post. I have just started creating wines. I have a Winexpert Mueller-Thurgau that I just cleared and will probably kicking off a Luna Rossa soon. 

My question has to do with labels. I am an amateur photographer who can get around in Adobe PS. Is there a tutorial on how to create labels from scratch? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance,
Bryan Norfleet

*Edited by: beedyb220 *


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Dec 7, 2007)

I second that and welcome to the forum Bryan. This a good place!


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 7, 2007)

I too would love something like that. Maybe we can send Ramona on a tour helping us along.


----------



## Joanie (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Bryan!!

Not Ramona but...I don't know of a specific tutorial for labels but there are a lot of great free Photoshop tutorials on the internet.

If you know your way around Photoshop, I suggest you open a new file 4" x 5" for a Bordeaux bottle and slightly shorter for a Burgundy. Find a photo you love and copy and paste it in, transform it to make it fit, drop the opacity if you want to set it as the background, and add your text layers. You can use filters on your photo layer and get all kinds of effects. Keep saving as you work--especially if it's something you really like but keep playing and tweaking it. The more you work it the richer and better it gets. I have found that making labels is as fun as making the wine!

I just started a Chardonnay label today and the kit hasn't even arrived! Sometimes you're inspired long before the wine's bottled. I'm kinda stuck on my Chocolate Raspberry Port label but that's okay...it's still in the primary!






Give me a holler if you have any questions. I'd be happy to help.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 7, 2007)

Joan, We'd be glad to take your advice too! Thanks!


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Dec 7, 2007)




----------

